# TV Sound über Soundkarte



## Torsley (10. Dezember 2008)

*TV Sound über Soundkarte*

Hallo,
und zwar habe ich folgendes problem. ich will mir in naher zukunft einen einen pc unter den fehrnseher stellen. nun wollte ich wissen, ob ich den fehrnseher an die soundkarte anschließen kann und ob dann noch ein mehrkanal signal (sofehrn vorhanden) anliegt?

tv "samsung LE-46A956D" an soundkarte (warscheinlich eine x-fi) und von da aus an ein "creativ gigaworks s750"

oder kann man per hdmi den sound über die grafikkarte zur soundkarte bekommen? ich hab leider keine ahnung und hoffe ihr habt das wissen. ^.^

danke schonmal im vorraus

gruß Torsley


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

was hast du denn für eine quelle, die 5.1 senden könnte? receiver? DVDplayer?

zumindest in stereo wäre es kein problem, den fernseher analog mit der karte zu verbinden. wär aber nicht grad wirschaftlich, deswegen dann den PC anhaben zu müssen. 

dein gigaworks ist auch verdammt teuer für ein PCsystem - hat das keine eigenen zusatzeingänge, die auch ohne PC gehen?


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

geh von der quelle bzw den quellen direkt an einem verstärker und von da aus wählst du aus was du hören willst. über ein 2. system wie tv oder pc find ich nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## Torsley (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

hmm das ist ja was ich vermeiden wollte, nochmal extra geräte . dvd/blueray/musik usw., das soll ja alles der pc verwalten. deswegen dachte ich, es wäre irgendwie möglich, den fehrnseher am pc anzuschließen. so das ich ein mehrkanal signal über die soundkarte, auf mein gigaworks bekomme.

da ich heute zwecks umzug eh alles abbeuen muss kann ich gleich nochmal überprüfen was mir zum anschluss alles zur verfügung steht.

aber wenn noch jemand ideen hat immer her damit.

gruß torsley


----------



## Sash (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

also um ein signal von dem tv AUF dem pc zu bekommen geht nur über den line in eingang deiner soundkarte. solange dein tv einen cinch ausgang hat. aber wie gesagt, um mir probleme zu ersparen und weil die quali dann höher ist würd ichs so machen wie ich sagte. von nem blu ray player über hdmi kabel zu nem dolby/dts hd verstärker, vom verstärker zum flat tv mit nem 2. hdmi kabel. und das gleiche mit nem digitalen kabel oder sat reveiver.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

aber woher nimmt dein TV denn ein surroundsignal?


----------



## Torsley (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

hmm ich seh schon komplizierter als ich dachte ^.^ danke schonma für die tips bzw vorschläge. wo der tv das soundsignal her nimmt? na ich mein jetzt das normale fehrnsehprogramm mehrkanal signal bei kinofilmen usw.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*



Torsley schrieb:


> hmm ich seh schon komplizierter als ich dachte ^.^ danke schonma für die tips bzw vorschläge. wo der tv das soundsignal her nimmt? na ich mein jetzt das normale fehrnsehprogramm mehrkanal signal bei kinofilmen usw.


 mehrkanal bekommst du nur, wenn du dein TVp-rogramm über einen digitalen TV-receiver bekommst, und auch da nur bei ganz weniegen sendern und ausgwählten sendungen/filmen. und ein mehrkanal-soundsignal hast du auch dann nur am TV-receiver selbst über dessen digitalen ausgang. der fernseher selbst hat bestimmt nur stereo als ausgang, außer vlt. er hat schon nen receiver eingebaut...

wie empfängst du denn TV, und hast du einen TV-receiver? was für ein TV?


----------



## Torsley (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

also ich hab den dvb-c receiver von kabel deutschland also den thomson DCI 1500 K. es liegt also kabel digital an. das ich mehrkanal nur bei bestimmten sendungen/ausstrahlungen habe weiß ich.

der receiver selber hat einen analogen und einen digitalen audio ausgang.

der samsung lcd hat "dvi in hdmi audio", "hdmi", "digital audio out (optical)".


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

o.k.: welche art von digitalem eingang hat denn deine soundkarte? optisch oder koax? der receiver hat vermutlich koax. die karte wohl wenn überhaupt optisch. dann könntest du VIELLEICHT über den digitalen ausgang des receivers ins TV, von dort über optisch in den PC. aber selbst wenn das geht weiß ich nicht, ob du dieses signal dann auch noch vom PC aus benutzen kannst, um es in surround auf die boxen auszugeben. zudem hast du dabei ne recht lange signalkette, d.h. selbst wenn klappt könnte es sein, dass der ton wirklich sichtbar "zu spät" kommt. 


ps: du weißt aber, dass zB sender wie pro7 zwar oft werben "in dolby surround", dieses aber nur für digitales SAT-TV gilt, nicht für DVB-C?


----------



## Sash (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

auf astra digital sind die einzigen sender die in dolby digital senden pro7, rtl, sat 1, ard und zdf. alle anderen haben nichtmal dolby normal, da kommt einfach ein stereo signal. die besagten sender senden immer in dolby format, aber richtiges dolby digital nur bei einigen serien und neueren filmen. csi oder dr house zb ist in dolby digital. glaub anixe hd sendet auch in dolby, da da aber nur ältere filme meist laufen ist das nicht so der bringer.. die könnten sich auch hd sparen würden die nicht manchmal so hd sendungen als werbung bringen. jedenfalls wenn dein sat receiver einen digitalen ausgang hat geh damit direkt an nem digitalen verstärker, und nicht erst über soundkarte. ausserdem hat überhaupt irgendeine soundkarte einen coax oder optischen eingang? also eingang, nicht ausgang? die meisten doch nur spdif oder wie das heißt, und gibts dafür einen adapter? wie auch immer, ich würd nix über den pc laufen lassen sondern über nem verstärker. oder so ein surround system von teufel wo mans direkt anschliessen kann.

ps ups hast ja kabel kein sat, sorry.


----------



## Torsley (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

zu deinem ps habe ich bis jetzt nichts gelesen... arg aber selbst wenn das meiste in "echtzeit" über das soundsystem ausgegeben wird wäre es noch so wie ich er mir erhoffe.

die soundkarte würde dann alles haben was Creative PCI Express Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Sound Card - Chosen by Pro Gamers hier aufgelistet ist

*edit* laut spezi "*Optical In:* TOSLINK"


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

"in echtzeit": also, du kannst wie gesagt ein simples audiokabel vom TV oder receiver in den lineIn der soundkarte verlegen - nicht digital. sound wäre dann stereo, aber per DVB-C isses ja wie gesagt ohnehin so gut wie immer nur stereo.

selbst wenn "dolby digital" wäre, muss das nicht auch surround sein. DD kann theoretisch sogar nur mono sein.


----------



## Torsley (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

ok sagen wir mein grobes ziel wäre es (wenn möglich), das alles was irgendwie auf dem fehrnseher läuft, ob nun das fehrnsehprogramm, oder anwendungen auf dem pc über das creativ system ausgegeben wird. scheinbar ist es gar nich so unmöglich, das stimmt mich schonmal glücklich. ^.^


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: TV Sound über Soundkarte*

also, das system einfach an den PC anschließen, dann kommt schonmal alles vo PC auf die boxen, und vom TV kannst du in stereo per simplem analogkabel in den LineIn der soundkarte, und wenn der LeinIn im reglermenü auch eingeschaltet ist, würde der PC dies ebenfalls auf den boxen ausgeben. Pc muss dafür halt immer an sein.


----------

